# Questions on how to sponsor wife and kids' visa



## matzudaira (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm trying to understand how to obtain a visa for my wife and kids. 
I've not moved to Dobai yet, but the company for which I work will provide me the Resident Visa so I have to plan everything carefully.
Here are my questions:

What documents do I need in order to sponsor my family?
How many months should it takes to obtain the resident visa for wife and kids?
Can my wife and the kids stay with me in Dubai with a turist visa untill they obtain the resident one?

I hope yo can help me with this issue.

Thank you very much


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

read the top post : Information that everyone needs to know about Dubai.
question 2 is a variable....sort of like asking "how long is a piece of sting"?
answer to question 3 is yes...read the post about Oman and visa runs.

cheers


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You will need

Marriage certificate - attested in home country

Birth certificates for kids - attested in home country

Your original labour contract - attested (they do this at dnrd)

Original passports and copies for all of you

Photographs for each person you are sponsoring

Numerous amounts of forms to be typed, make sure you allow a day for all the red tape

Your wife will need a medical, if your kids are under 16 they won't

You will initially receive a 60 day "residence" visa for each. This then has to be changed to a full residency visa, you might as well wait unil your wife's medical is done.

You can get it all pretty much done in a day, other than the final part. The medical result should only take a few days.

Be prepared to pay out about AED8000

Hope this helps


----------



## matzudaira (Mar 4, 2009)

Dear Ogri750 thank you very much for your detailed answer. It helps a lot! For a newbie like me every single information, even the most banal, is a big step forward.
Actually I'm still deciding if accepting the offer of the company, so I'm veryfing all the aspects, including the burocracy.

Anyway thanks again.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Be prepared to pay out about AED8000



Last year it costed me 860AED for a two years residence for my wife:

- Residence visa : 220AED, issued in 30mn.
- Medical test + health card: 260AED @ Iranian hospital, appointment had to be taken one day prior to test.
- 2 years residence : 380AED express service issued immediately


----------

